# Custom inside screen printed tags and hang tags?



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't find anywhere that does
This to shirts. Do you all recommend anywhere in particular?


----------



## noahapparel (May 1, 2012)

Send me an email with the details, the company I work for offers these services... 

dylan[USER=29857]@legacy[/USER]merch.com


----------

